# Rain, oh no how did I forget it



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I left my Bachmann. two truck shay out in the rain in error overnight - unpowered, just parked on a siding. I noticed it on my way out the door to work so all I had time to do was store it inside. After work I thought I'd relube it per the Bachmann instructions, maybe roll it over (gently) a couple of times to get whatever water out that may have penetrated it.

Any other suggestions? Maybe I'm worrying about nothing.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Blow the water out and lube, should be ok. 

John


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Ouch! Hope it "weathers" all right. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert 

I would set it out in the sun for a couple of days and let the electronics get dried out before putting any power to it. Just the dampness can cause shorts and blow out the circuit boards 

Shaking and blowing the access water does not dry out the circuit boards. 

Don't be in a hurry to fire it up or the smoke you mnay see won't be the kind you want to see 

Randy


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, I have to disagree a bit... getting the water out sooner helps keep the water from corroding things by sitting too long. Even though it is rainwater, the other stuff on the surface can help cause corrosion. 

If you can blow it out, great... evaporating water leaves salts and impurities behind. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Robert on 01 Jun 2010 07:57 AM 

Any other suggestions?


If you're going to leave them out in the rain, then spend a little more and buy the weatherproof brand?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I had some rusting problems on exposed truck springs and screws on Aristo locos, a spritz of "armorall" (actually the Turtle Wax F21 stuff is way better) took care of that, it will mix with any moisture, but leave some protection behind. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Its running for the moment. I've relubed it and will probably consider hitting some of it with the Turtle wax.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i agree get the water off and let it dry for several days to insure success-dont hurry things as i have once and had a very costly lesson in patience


----------

